# Amelia Island



## Guest

Hello everyone-

I am staying on Amelia island July 13-17, and was considering bringing a fly rod. I wouldn't be bringing the boat, so it would be on foot. I am really interested in fishing the flood tide. how high of a high tide do you need? I have done a littler research on spots, and even though they seem to be well known, I won't post them here (it is a creek south of Amelia)

is it even worth attempting that week? if not, is there are other wading opportunities? I am from Tampa, so I have no experience fishing the marsh/creeks

thanks


----------



## twshaw1103

Those dates don't offer flood tides unless you have some strong winds from the NE or ENE. Your best tides are on the 16th and 17th. Usually (the creek south of Amelia) needs at least a 5.3 to flood. You might want to check it out anyway. You never know what the wind will bring and it's a fun place to explore.


----------



## Guest

Thanks. I will probably bring it and some wading boots and do some exploring 

I know black fly is in Jax, anything on the island or closer? Or is BF worth the stop on the way up?


----------



## JaxLaxFish

There is a shop in fernandina but the staff is not very knowledgeable. I would stop at Black Fly. As stated above, you most likely won't be seeing a flood tide. Ask them about fishing little talbot island. Feel free to PM me closer to time and I'll let you know if conditions are favorable for an unpredicted flood.


----------



## FSUDrew99

If you are fishing in that area I wouldn't go out of my way to fish a flood unless your around 5.6' and higher....


----------



## Guest

FSUDrew99 said:


> If you are fishing in that area I wouldn't go out of my way to fish a flood unless your around 5.6' and higher....


So I guess that is my question - if there is not a flood tide, is it worth bringing a fly rod? Are there other wading opportunities available without a boat?


----------



## FSUDrew99

Honestly, no just because you wont be able to wade around the creeks to cast at low tide fish... you will sink to your crotch up here in pluff mud. Its not hard sand bottom like some other areas in FL.

Check a tide table and if it is 5.5-5.6 and up then go for it.


----------



## Guest

FSUDrew99 said:


> Honestly, no just because you wont be able to wade around the creeks to cast at low tide fish... you will sink to your crotch up here in pluff mud. Its not hard sand bottom like some other areas in FL.
> 
> Check a tide table and if it is 5.5-5.6 and up then go for it.


Looks like I am going to miss it by a few days. 5.3 is highest the days I am there. Will be 6 later that week after I am gone

Thanks


----------



## FSUDrew99

You can bring it just in case.... you MIGHT be able to get to some flooded areas by foot if the ground and grass is low enough and all the wind/pressure works out in your favor.

PM me and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Guest

FSUDrew99 said:


> You can bring it just in case.... you MIGHT be able to get to some flooded areas by foot if the ground and grass is low enough and all the wind/pressure works out in your favor.
> 
> PM me and I can point you in the right direction.


Thanks. I'll shoot you a pm when it gets closer and have a better idea of what the weather looks like


----------



## eightwt

How about the beach? Anything worth pursuing?


----------



## Scrob

You'll be close to Little Talbot Island SP which has nice beach to fish with a fly. Park and walk north on the beach to the point at low tide. As the tide comes in, reds (and sharks) will cruise through the troughs and you can get them. Also, whiting will be off the beach and may take a clouser fly. Up here our mud pretty much prevents wading in the marsh.


----------



## Str8-Six

^^this^^ is probably your best bet. It is a little of a walk though and make sure you time the tide correctly.


----------



## Jimmy

Str8-Six said:


> ^^this^^ is probably your best bet. It is a little of a walk though and make sure you time the tide correctly.


Try renting a kayak at Kayak Amelia and take your fly rod.


----------



## KeithO

I second Little Talbot Island. You can rent a bike at the gate of the park and ride it on the beach to the point (walking is an option too, but it’s a pretty far walk...check Google maps). I’ve extended a couple of business trips to fish and sight fished to redfish on the beach. Stop at Black Fly and they can give you some intel as well as tide info. Get a stripping basket if you don’t have one; it will make casting in the surf much easier. Also bring an intermediate or sinking line, a floating line is no fun in the surf. Check Youtube videos of Captain Rich Santos fishing from the beach.


----------

